# Power Supply +12V2 Intermittantly Low



## bilby1000 (Jun 13, 2008)

The PSU in my computer shows +12V2 low when I put a power supply tester on it. When in use, the PSU shows a "No Signal" message and gives a short and a long beep right after the video card BIOS loads. Then it blanks the screen and does this again during the hard disk checking part of the boot process. But once booted everything seems normal. This behavior went on a while then stopped. Then started again, so I bought a replacement power supply. By the time the replacement arrived, it had stopped again. It started again recently, so today I installed the new power supply. Here's what seems really weird to me: The new power supply behaves exactly like the old one, including showing +12V2 low with the power supply tester. I'm mystified, and would certainly appreciate any help.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

what are your complete system specs ?



what is the make and model number of both your old PSU and the new one ?

if you dont know your full system info / you can use Everest Home edition (free) to find out your system specs / then paste the system summary in here for evaluation 

as for your email notification >>>> look for your *user CONTROL panel *and then enter that to set-up your preferences



it shows in the toolbar in the upper left hand side of the forum as USER CP


then once you have given permissions and entered your email adress >>> you need to enter your own thread >>>> the hit "THREAD tools" then click on subscription & then the add button


----------



## bilby1000 (Jun 13, 2008)

System Specs: W2K Prof. (SP4, build 2195), 3 GHz Intel P4 CPU, ASUSTek P4P800-E MB w/ 200 MHz bus clock, American Megatrends BIOS 1008.002 8/04/2005,3072 MB RAM, 321 GB HDD Capacity w/ 127.94 MB free.

The new power supply is an Orion HP585D, 585 watts. The old supply is a Thermaltake Purepower 2.0 500 watts, Model # W0120RU.


----------



## bilby1000 (Jun 13, 2008)

I found a solution to this problem. It was a defective floppy drive. It finally burned the insulation on its power connection. So I installed a new floppy drive and the new power supply and the odd behavior on boot up went away. The power supply tester still shows +12V2 as low, but the beeping on boot up is gone, and everything except the low +12V2 seems normal.

I'm speculating that the low +12V2 may be because that voltage is on the extra 4 pins that are not used for my motherboard, but that's pure guesswork.

Many thanks to all who took the time to read my posts.


----------

